# non prescription MAOI's



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are any of these non prescription MAOI's effective against social anxiety:
Syrian Rue
Banisteriopsis caapi
Passionflower
Yohimbe
Harmala seeds

I know they most likely wouldn't be as strong as nardil or parnate, but would any of them be of any help at all?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

nork123 said:


> Are any of these non prescription MAOI's effective against social anxiety:
> Syrian Rue
> Banisteriopsis caapi
> Passionflower
> ...


I wouldnt waste your time with all that.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

nork123 said:


> Are any of these non prescription MAOI's effective against social anxiety:
> Syrian Rue
> Banisteriopsis caapi
> Passionflower
> ...


Turmeric Root (active ingredient = curcumin) it is an MAO-A inhibitor. However, it is not absorbed by the body, unless you take it with Piperine (Black Pepper, the stuff in your cupboard hopefully) . from my experiences, 1-2 huge spoonfuls of Turmeric powder + 1 small spoonfull of ground up black pepper really helped me with SA. of course, its a very Weak MAOI...but it also has neuroprotective properties, and is an NMDA antagonist.

It helped me alot last school year, the downside being, the effects only last about 3-4 hours after dosing. So every 4 hours you have to re-dose (swallow more of the turmeric powder, i chugged it down with milk, it wasn't too bad)

There is also avaliable Turmeric + Bioperine combined in capsules so you dont have to taste it. Its called "Super Curcumin with Bioperine" bioperine = black pepper.

i dunno about the safety of this stuff....take it at your own risk, cuz all supplements are unregulated. it could be anything...... but it did help me (a tad)

dude the only other one on your list worth trying is Passion Flower, but its a putative weak MAOI, its actual mechanism of action is more probably GABA agonism, similiar to the action of benzodiazepines.

dude dont try the B. Caapi, or the Syrian Rue, or the Harmala. The the Syrian Rue made me puke, and it was terrible....not at all good for anxiety.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> Turmeric Root (active ingredient = curcumin) it is an MAO-A inhibitor. However, it is not absorbed by the body, unless you take it with Piperine (Black Pepper, the stuff in your cupboard hopefully) . from my experiences, 1-2 huge spoonfuls of Turmeric powder + 1 small spoonfull of ground up black pepper really helped me with SA. of course, its a very Weak MAOI...but it also has neuroprotective properties, and is an NMDA antagonist.
> 
> It helped me alot last school year, the downside being, the effects only last about 3-4 hours after dosing. So every 4 hours you have to re-dose (swallow more of the turmeric powder, i chugged it down with milk, it wasn't too bad)
> 
> ...


Hmm, i might give the tumeric and black pepper thing a try just to see how well it works with me, but from the other replies it sounds like the rest of it is a waste of time. Ill have to try my luck with getting a nardil prescription at some point.

Does anyone know how easy or difficult it is to get in the UK?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

rocknroll714 said:


> Going based on how utterly ****ty moclobemide (Aurorix, Manerix) is, I'd say no, they wouldn't be effective. Not to mention reversible MAOIs require a long half-life as they only work while present in the body.


Doesn't moclobemide only have a half life of 1-2 hours? So it only lasts in your body for that long? Man no wonder the stuffs **** then lol.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

nork123 said:


> Hmm, i might give the tumeric and black pepper thing a try just to see how well it works with me, but from the other replies it sounds like the rest of it is a waste of time. Ill have to try my luck with getting a nardil prescription at some point.
> 
> Does anyone know how easy or difficult it is to get in the UK?


Dude....turmeric is a waste of your time. But, it still helps, if you couldn't get real MAOIs at the time, like me. It Just dosent help very much. You know....I don't think its beneficial anti-anxiety effects are due to MAO inhibition. Because the beneficial effects start immediately after dosing, and last for about 3-4 hours, for me. This should not happen with an MAOI, or even a reversible MAOI.

You can buy turmeric and black pepper at ANY store....most grocery stores have a spice section. Go to the spice section and you will find it. just, try an make sure it is pure turmeric, without any wierd additives.

Wait....were you talking about Nardil or Turmeric, getting it in the U.K.? Nardil = near impossible, unless youve tried tons of other SSRI/SNRIs first, or you are amazing like RocknRoll and write an essay for your doctor on why SSRIs suck and MAOIs are good, or....you just have a really liberal doc.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Curcumin, aka Turmeric, has been shown to upregulate BDNF and induce neurogenesis.....it has some weird effect on Serotonin and Dopamine...It does raise them, but i think it does something else besides that. It also prevents the formation of amyloid beta plaques (Alzheimers disease), and prevents NMDA-mediated neurotoxicity, because its an NMDA antagonist.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1702408/
http://cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=17333385
http://www.cmj.org/periodical/PaperList.asp?id=LW2009619617555806598
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=260387c21a7901a72ad69e6a7e5b6575

note, Curcumin will do nothing unless it is absorbed,...i don't know how it is metabolised, but Black pepper (piperine) does seem to increased the absorption.


----------

